# ATI 3d acceleration stopped working

## Kasumi_Ninja

After rebooting I noticed that 3d acceleration for my ATI 3850 wasn't working anymore. The last change I made was upgrading to baselayout-2. I re-emerged ati, made sure opengl is set to ati but it still doesn't work. Anyone has an idea what might be the problem? 

```
# lsmod | grep  fglrx

fglrx                1410572  0
```

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   ati *
> ...

 

Xorg.log

http://pastebin.com/d1077c13e

----------

## bigbangnet

From the way you say it, it looks like it worked before. Unless Baselayout-2 doesn't like ati. make sure your kernel has ati enabled or as modules. Also make sure about the xorg.conf file contains the DRI section and such. You could look at the ati gentoo wiki page which should help you a lot.

but what suprises me is your log file says "1193. (==) RADEON(0): No acceleration support available on R600 yet." From my knowledge, it does.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *bigbangnet wrote:*   

> From the way you say it, it looks like it worked before. Unless Baselayout-2 doesn't like ati. make sure your kernel has ati enabled or as modules. Also make sure about the xorg.conf file contains the DRI section and such. You could look at the ati gentoo wiki page which should help you a lot.
> 
> but what suprises me is your log file says "1193. (==) RADEON(0): No acceleration support available on R600 yet." From my knowledge, it does.

 

Thanks for the  help, It did work before  (yesterday) I really don't get what has changed   :Confused:  I also tried to install  the latest drivers (-8.501) to no avail. My xorg is afaik correct:

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

### This file was generated by xac v0.6_pre3

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "XAC Configured"

   Screen      0 "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Mouse0"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ### Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated

   ### together as well as specifying multiple comma-separated

   ### entries in one FontPath command (or both methods)

   ### 

   ### For X Font Server support, uncomment this and comment the

   ### other FontPaths. (This is not required for most configurations)

   # FontPath   "unix/:-1"

   

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "dbe"

   Load      "record"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "freetype"

#   Load      "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "blank time"   "10"   # 10 Minutes

   Option      "standby time"   "20"   # 20 Minutes

   Option      "suspend time"   "30"   # 30Minutes

   Option      "off time"   "60"   # 60Minutes

   ### Uncomment so X doesn't fail when no mouse is available

   # Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail"   "true"

   ### Enable this option if X should not change resolutions

   ### This is useful if mode changing corrupts the X Server

   # Option      "DisableVidModeExtensions"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   ### Check /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst for available models

   Option      "XkbdModel"      "pc105"

   ### Check /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ for available layouts

   Option      "XkbLayout"      "us"

   Option      "XkbOptions"      "compose:rwin"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto"

   

   ### Set driver options:

   ### No options set!

   

   ### Unset driver options:

   ### No options unset!

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   ### Configured ATI Radeon Open Driver at PCI Bus ID:

   # BusID      "PCI:5:0:0"   

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   UseModes   "Modes0"

   ModelName   "BenQ G2400W"

   Option      "DPMS"

   Option      "ReducedBlanking"

   HorizSync   31-94

   VertRefresh   50-85

EndSection

Section "Modes"

   Identifier   "Modes0"

   ### # 1920x1200 59.95 Hz (CVT 2.30MA-R) hsync: 74.04 kHz; pclk: 154.00 MHz

   Modeline "1920x1200"  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync

   ### # 720x400 59.55 Hz (CVT) hsync: 24.83 kHz; pclk: 22.25 MHz

   Modeline "720x400"   22.25  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync

   ### # 256x341 59.09 Hz (CVT) hsync: 21.09 kHz; pclk: 6.75 MHz

   Modeline "256x341"    6.75  256 264 288 320  341 344 354 357 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Virtual   1920 1200

      Modes   "1920x1200" "720x400" "640x480" "640x480" "800x600" "720x400" "720x400" "640x480" "640x480" "800x600" "256x341" 

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Virtual   1920 1200

      Modes   "1920x1200" "720x400" "640x480" "640x480" "800x600" "720x400" "720x400" "640x480" "640x480" "800x600" "256x341" 

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Virtual   1920 1200

      Modes   "1920x1200" "720x400" "640x480" "640x480" "800x600" "720x400" "720x400" "640x480" "640x480" "800x600" "256x341" 

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## leludo

HI!

I also have an Ati Radeon HD 3850, but there are some strange things here....

In your xorg.conf it says you use the fglrx driver. So I don't understand why Xorg.0.log reports using driver RADEON. It should be fglrx according to your xorg.conf (or radeonhd if you were using this driver)

Your card has a RV670 GPU not a R600.

You may be using the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati which is the old ati driver and does not support newest cards.

The only working drivers for this card are x11-drivers/ati-drivers and x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd. Check if you really use one of those. you may have to unmask some x11 packages to use radeonhd.

You should also have someting similar to VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd fglrx vga" in your /etc/make.conf

fglrxinfo should gives you 

```
# fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3850

OpenGL version string: 2.1.7659 Release
```

If you manage to get it working again, please could you tell me if you don't have the same problem as I reported here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702935.html?

Thanks.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hi, thanks for the help. I tried reinstalling the ati-drivers, but now I get this error?!

```
# emerge -av ati-drivers

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493  USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Building (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493

 * ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo-r8

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.493.1...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:889: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_pci_enable_device_bars':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1684: warning: passing argument 1 of 'pci_read_config_word' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1696: warning: passing argument 1 of 'pci_write_config_word' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_check_pci':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2126: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:493)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pci_find_slot':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3048: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:493)

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

 * Building fgl_glxgears

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3213:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_fglxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/temp/environment'.
```

----------

## leludo

hmmmm...no clue why it failed...

Did you notice this warning? you should fix it, even if there's probably no link with your problem (I guess)  *Quote:*   

> WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

 

Did you try downgrading baselayout to the current stable version 1.12.11.1? 2.0 is marked unstable and if this is the only thing that changed it could be worth testing.

You could also try the latest ati-drivers 8.501.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *leludo wrote:*   

> hmmmm...no clue why it failed...
> 
> Did you notice this warning? you should fix it, even if there's probably no link with your problem (I guess)  *Quote:*   WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry 
> 
> Did you try downgrading baselayout to the current stable version 1.12.11.1? 2.0 is marked unstable and if this is the only thing that changed it could be worth testing.
> ...

 

I don't have a clue either, however I noticed that lots of ebuilds suddenly fail to emerge   :Confused:  I guess I fubared my system pretty badly. Time to start from scratch again.

----------

## bigbangnet

I noticed your module section where the DRI line is and its commented. Tried removing the # sign and see if it works after. or me I would reboot the system but you do what you know best. But since you emerged it again, I don't know about that since its out of my expertise.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *bigbangnet wrote:*   

> I noticed your module section where the DRI line is and its commented. Tried removing the # sign and see if it works after. or me I would reboot the system but you do what you know best. But since you emerged it again, I don't know about that since its out of my expertise.

 

Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately I can't emerge ati-drivers anymore.

----------

## leludo

The DRI line in xorg.conf can stay commented, the module will be auto loaded. Actually at lot of options can be removed as they are default option. 

When searching for the warning i saw it could happen after emerging an unstable portage version (don't remember which one).

You could try to fallback to stable version for some important system packages by commenting some lines in /etc/portage/package.keywords (Or maybe you set the default arch to ~arch in make.conf?)

Then do 

```
# emerge --sync && emerge -avuDN world
```

If I were you i would rather try to fix the system than to reinstall the whole system from scracth.

Fixing should be faster and you may learn interresting things about how gentoo works. I already messed my system up but always manage to get it work again. 

There is a great tool that could help you managing packages called eix (supposing you can emerge it...). There is a how-to on the gentoo wiki. With eix you will be able to see what pacakges are installed, their use flags, when they get installed, etc and it is very fast.

Don't you have some warnings about modification time in the future about rc scripts, clock synchronisation problem (warning clock skew detected) or error regarding rtc at boot? I already had errors emerging packages because of a bad rtc driver configuration. After fixing this, I had to manually set correct modification time to files that were modified in the future or re-emerge dependencies of packages that failed to emerge to correct files date.

You can see dependencies by running 

```
# equery depends packagename
```

I also had once to force compilation to use only one thread  for some buggy package or ebuild with 

```
# MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge packagename
```

All of this are only ideas to help you, they may not be relevant here...

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *leludo wrote:*   

> The DRI line in xorg.conf can stay commented, the module will be auto loaded. Actually at lot of options can be removed as they are default option. 
> 
> When searching for the warning i saw it could happen after emerging an unstable portage version (don't remember which one).
> 
> You could try to fallback to stable version for some important system packages by commenting some lines in /etc/portage/package.keywords (Or maybe you set the default arch to ~arch in make.conf?)
> ...

 

Normally I'd agree with you. However this time I had so many problems only a fresh install (1 hr + 4 hrs compiling) was a better and faster option   :Wink: 

----------

